# Proper placement of '67 quarter panel enblem



## BigChiefPontiac (May 22, 2009)

How do i locate the quarter panel emblem on a new quarter panel. Is there a diagram for the proper placement? Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The location may be designated in an assembly manual. I don't have one yet but someone else here might.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you use the old quarter panel or the other side for a templet?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a template for 66 which is the same location as 67, I'll sell it and ship to you for $25. Below are pics of my 66 and 67 rear emblems;


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Where did you get a new 1/4 panel??!!!! Eric


----------



## BigChiefPontiac (May 22, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Can you use the old quarter panel or the other side for a templet?


Thank you for taking time to respond to my question. However. the old quarters are no longer around and both sides have been replaced. There is a long story involved with this and if you like i could tell you. But i am going to leave that up to your discretion. Thanks again for replying, and you have some beautiful cars!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BigChiefPontiac said:


> Thank you for taking time to respond to my question. However. the old quarters are no longer around and both sides have been replaced. There is a long story involved with this and if you like i could tell you. But i am going to leave that up to your discretion. Thanks again for replying, and you have some beautiful cars!


We LOVE long history stories about these cars. Feel free to dispense.


----------

